# Pigeon treats!



## lostintheloft (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm not qualified at all in the keeping of pigeons, and was wondering if anyone here could offer up a list of unusual treats that pigeons actually like. 

I realise that for the health and well-being of all creatures, their natural diet (or a recognised supplement) is the best, however as with most human involvement with animals, birds etc., there is almost always the desire to give treats, even when some could argue it's not healthy for the animal.

Just to explain: I am currently writing a screenplay, which involves a scene in a pigeon loft, whereby a man is feeding his favourite pigeon, a treat from the palm of his hand.

I live in England, and had originally thought that pigeons were more popular in the North of England. However having done my research, it seems that there is a global interest, which also suits my story.

Long winded post, sorry, but a list would be really appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*HELLO LOSTINTHELOFT, I think the 3 best treats for a Pigeon would be HEMP SEED. SAFFLOWER SEED, RAW SPANISH PEANUTS unsalted and shelled.I feel that the Hemp seed or the Safflower seed would be best as they are smaller and therefor more can be held in the palm of the hand. Hope this will help you,I wish you good luck with your screen play.* GEORGE


----------



## lostintheloft (Sep 3, 2009)

Firstly, thank you for the good wishes. Much appreciated.

And...."raw Spanish peanuts, unsalted and shelled" sound lovely enough for me!

Thanks for the suggestions : )

Christina


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Raw shelled unsalted sunflower seeds also known as sunflower hearts.


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

My pigeons loooooove sunflower seeds.


----------



## lostintheloft (Sep 3, 2009)

Thank you Victor! Sunflower hearts! I think my fictional character in the play will have to have more than one favourite pigeon now!!

I appreciate your reply, 

Christina


----------



## lostintheloft (Sep 3, 2009)

birds+me=happy

Seems sunflower seeds make your birds happy too! 

Cheers for that,

Christina


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Yup my baby eats all the sunflower hearts out of the bowl first...and will foresake all other seeds if they are near...raw spanish nuts are good but the sunflower hearts just take the cake...


----------



## lostintheloft (Sep 3, 2009)

Tamara,

Thank you! That seals the deal then, sunflower hearts are clearly winners! I'm assuming that picture is the bird in question...cute!

Christina


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes that is my Petey!


----------



## lostintheloft (Sep 3, 2009)

Tamara, thanks for the cute picture!


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello. I've read on some other posts about offering popcorn. Since you mentioned "unusual" treats...sometimes its suggested to feed dog or cat food(soaked of course)....cat food to a pigeon, what a hoot!!!


----------



## lostintheloft (Sep 3, 2009)

Naunnie, thanks for that! : )

I have a lot of pets, including four chickens...and they LOVE cat food too!! They have layers pellets, corn and grass and scraps. They even chase flies! But they have what can only be described as an addiction to cat food! Seems pigeons are the same!

Christina


----------



## Kerry-Lee (Sep 16, 2009)

My chickens also go crazy for the cat food (Hills Science Diet) and will actually intimidate the cat away from her food. It is not good for them though I imagine as most cat food has chicken in it in some form or another.


----------

